# Is EPO booster available for regular MTB riders?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is EPO booster available for regular MTB riders? can regular folks take epo?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I know you’re not into research or study, but you might wanna research, or study, the effects of EPO in the long term on your body.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Picard said:


> Is EPO booster available for regular MTB riders? can regular folks take epo?


Subscribed.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Picard said:


> Is EPO booster available for regular MTB riders? can regular folks take epo?


Yes, but you have to set-up delivery through the "unknown motorcyclist delivery service". I believe they are associated with Coca-Cola disposal services. Don't forget your burner phone.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Picard said:


> Is EPO booster available for regular MTB riders? can regular folks take epo?


Erythropoietin (EPO) is a synthetic hormone used to augment red blood cell production in individuals with anemia, usually anemia caused by dialysis or chemotherapy. It is legally available by prescription only.

Even if EPO were available to you, why would you want to take it?
Blood doping : infusions, erythropoietin and artificial blood - PubMed


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Erythropoietin (EPO) is a synthetic hormone used to augment red blood cell production in individuals with anemia, usually anemia caused by dialysis or chemotherapy. It is legally available by prescription only.
> 
> Even if EPO were available to you, why would you want to take it?
> Blood doping : infusions, erythropoietin and artificial blood - PubMed


To be a baller on the bike. Duh.

Ferarri will hook you up with a script.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Ferarri will hook you up with a script.


He was hysterical, especially for this: "Dr. Ferrari is infamous for comparing EPO to orange juice in 1994 when he worked with the Gewiss team that dominated racing at the time. 'EPO is not dangerous, it's the abuse that is. It's also dangerous to drink 10 liters of orange juice,' he reportedly told l'Equipe and other European media."


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Picard, you can buy it over-the-counter if you know what you're doing.
They sell them in wafer tablets...code name "NECCO".

Go to the drugstore, and tell the guy you want some NECCO wafers, while winking twice with your left eye. He'll hook you up.
They should look like this.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

FYI: I wanted to take some when I booked a cycling vacation at altitude. Why? I live about 50 yards from the ocean, i.e., at sea level. Doctor said no - but she did prescribe acetazolamide. She told me to take it easy the first few days. Even with the drug, I felt like crap. It took 3 days before I started feeling better. (Worth noting: I'm over 50.)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EPO Booster?

Did you mean EGO Booster?


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

The dangers of taking EPO


What is EPO? Erythropoietin, known as EPO, is a synthetic version of a hormone that occurs naturally in the human body to stimulate red blood cell production.




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm genuinely confused. You don't train as it is, so why would you want to spend thousands or tens of thousands of dollars when you could just ride a bit harder, lose a bunch of weight, and effectively achieve the same thing? The benefits of EPO and other associated drugs is that they allow you to train super hard AND recover.

The fact that you are asking such a basic question on the internet tells me that you probably shouldn't be taking EPO. You will undoubtedly be like one of those Dutch kids in the early 90s that used way too much, turned his blood into sludge that his heart couldn't pump, and died.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

006_007 said:


> Subscribed.


Ditto


----------



## JWB475 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sime interesting documentaries you should watch on Neflix:

1) Icarus: Initially the documentary was going to be all about an amateur bike racer that wanted to dope to win a race, then it turned into being all about the Russian Olympic doping scandal. All the stuff the amateur wound up taking did very little to improve his performance in the race, in the end I think he finished in worse position than he had previously...

2) Pantani: There is a brief discussion about the early days of EPO. People didn't know what they were doing and young athletes would die in their sleep. Eventually they would have to wear a hear rate monitor, and if their HR got too low they would get woken up and have to hop on a bike trainer to get their HR up.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

chazpat said:


> EPO Booster?
> 
> Did you mean EGO Booster?


No, no, no....STRAVA booster. (Although, suppose one in the same for some)


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Judging by post history, OP is either having his brain slowly consumed by Dr. Lecter, or is trolling.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> achieve the same thing? The benefits of EPO and other associated drugs is that they allow you to train super hard AND recover.


Also more power. I think Lance said it was something like 10% at least. He said don't bother messing with any other PED's, EPO is the bomb.

I say go for it Picard!


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

*Engage!*


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Best EPO boost you can buy right now is an e-bike. I hear the specialized levo is good.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

006_007 said:


> Best EPO boost you can buy right now is an e-bike. I hear the specialized levo is good.


Yeah Butt! Real EPO is cheaper


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

subscribed... though it pains me to do so.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Picard, you can buy it over-the-counter if you know what you're doing.
> They sell them in wafer tablets...code name "NECCO".
> 
> Go to the drugstore, and tell the guy you want some NECCO wafers, while winking twice with your left eye. He'll hook you up.
> They should look like this.


These are making a comeback. Same with the heart-shaped ones. YMMV on stock availability this year (just like a lot of things, sigh).


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Since EPO is difficult to obtain, I instead use an EPI-pen immediately prior to the starting gun.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am taking testosterone gel but I hardly feel anything.

I preferred something stronger.

I have a lot of fatigue due to antidepressant 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Does anyone have any ideas? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I suggest you start an all bacon diet. And not that ham crap you weirdos call bacon, no one wants ham for bacon! No one!

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Blood doping? That's old school. Guys are just putting motors on bikes now. It's called mechanical doping
AKA ebike, less detrimental on your health








👽


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Train Wreck said:


> Blood doping? That's old school. Guys are just putting motors on bikes now. It's called mechanical doping
> AKA ebike, less detrimental on your health
> View attachment 1911571
> 
> ?


I don't think Picard is interested in PRs or better performance ON the bike. He's just trying to stay awake during the day so he doesn't get fired from Taco Bell


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Maybe an iron supplement or iron rich foods? Supposedly vitamin C helps with absorption. Oysters and spinach. You'll be a horny Popeye.










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------

